# owens corning shingles oakwood 40 yr failed in 11 yr



## nodiehl (Sep 15, 2008)

*owens corning shingles oakridge 40 yr failed in 11 yr*

Hi, I'm Henry wanted to know if anyone has had this problem and where to get a copy of the 1995 warranty booklet. Thanks


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Did you already try contacting Owens Corning?

Ed


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

OC Website
You can contact them thru thier website.

1) Contact the roofers who installed the roof.
2) Take pictures of damage.
3) Remove a couple shingles 'hole shingles' from a few different areas.
4) Check to make sure you have a proper roof ventilation.
5) Look into records and make sure you know the installment time frame,
year and month, shingle color and exact brand name.
6) Was it new construction or a re-roof on an existing home.

I'm sure there are numerous more questions they will ask you before they will take any action, the more informed you are prior to contacting them, the better.

Good Luck


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Also, are you the original purchaser of the roof installation?

When you contact Owens Corning, they will send you a kit with information as SlyFox has already stated with specific instructions on what to do and where to send the samples of defective shingles for them to analyze.

Keep a written log of all people who you speak with and proof of mailing anything to them and copies for your self of anything you send.

Warranty approval sometimes is tough to get, due to a lack of adequate ventilation being present on the existing roof.

You will need a dimensioned drawing of the roof diagram, with the amounts and locations of all of the Intake and Exhaust ventilation products.

Ed


----------



## nodiehl (Sep 15, 2008)

*Ed the Roofer and Slyfox Defective Shingles*

Thanks for your response. We built two homes two years apart using owens corning 40 yr shingles on both. Owens Corning wants to pro-rate the labor to reapply the new shingles. This doesn't seem fair when there shingles were defective not my labor. Any way to get them to pay full cost of labor? Thanks


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

See the terms of the warranty, which are for materials only after a certain period of time usually.

Otherwise, Lawyer up or find a class action that the brand you used is involved in.

Also, squeeky wheels get the grease, so don't let up and be a persistent thorn in their side and make up posters that you will display at the local events and they may just want to shut you up.

Ed


----------

